# One way car / small van in July 2011



## DanShort (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm looking to find someone that needs a one way small van or big car hire between Italy and the UK in July 2011.

My hope is that someone who is in the same situation as me (can't find a one way hire) would be willing to share the hire.

Basically you would drive it here with your stuff and we would drive it back with our stuff.

Get in touch if this is interesting. For your information we are in Milan, and are heading back to Glasgow.


----------



## DanShort (Jan 23, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## HelenLouise1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Dan,

I am currently in England (Leamington Spa) and am moving to Verona, so not too far away from Milan, over the summer. Do you know how much it would cost to rent a small van or a large car? Have you had any responses to your ad? 
Helen


----------



## DanShort (Jan 23, 2011)

HelenLouise1 said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> I am currently in England (Leamington Spa) and am moving to Verona, so not too far away from Milan, over the summer. Do you know how much it would cost to rent a small van or a large car? Have you had any responses to your ad?
> Helen


Hi Helen, I have had no responses except yours. I actually assumed there would be a few responses since I guess this is a common predicament.

The cost I have yet to research thoroughly, I wanted to see what the other party had in mind and their preferences. Large cars are very expensive to hire, more than small vans so small van it is I think.

If you're seriously interested then I'll do the costing no problem.

My dates are quite flexible - our stuff is in storage that isn't costing anything but I won't have anywhere to put the stuff in the UK until mid-june.

If you like we can exchange emails or telephone numbers. Let me know a bit about your dates for moving and we can take it from there


----------



## TorkandGrunt (Mar 17, 2011)

DanShort said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking to find someone that needs a one way small van or big car hire between Italy and the UK in July 2011.
> 
> ...


Our Renault estate is UK registered / RHD, and we are about to scrap it. It still runs with no problems but it's not worth our while taxing and insuring in Italy now that we have an Italian LHD car. so we'd be happy to have you take it away (with all your worldly goods in the back!) for a modest fee. Call me on 0733 903 773 or 3662535407.


----------

